# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  codice tributo ravvedimento

## ilariuccia

Buonasera, 
devo ravvedere addizionale comunale. Qual è il codice tributo della sanzione rispettivamente per il 3847 e per il 3848? 
Ho provato con 8903 ma mi da errore...qualcuno puo' aiutarmi? :Confused:  
grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Buonasera, 
> devo ravvedere addizionale comunale. Qual è il codice tributo della sanzione rispettivamente per il 3847 e per il 3848? 
> Ho provato con 8903 ma mi da errore...qualcuno puo' aiutarmi? 
> grazie

  8903 è il codice della sanzione. Strano che ti dia errore. Che software usi?

----------


## ilariuccia

> 8903 è il codice della sanzione. Strano che ti dia errore. Che software usi?

  in realta' la delega la invia il cliente con l'home banking. mi ha detto che il programma non riconosceva il codice ente locale, cioe' il codice catastale. ma non e' che e' questo l'errore :Confused: ?

----------


## ilariuccia

> in realta' la delega la invia il cliente con l'home banking. mi ha detto che il programma non riconosceva il codice ente locale, cioe' il codice catastale. ma non e' che e' questo l'errore?

  nessuno sa niente? il problema puo' essere nel codice ente/comune? 
grazie

----------


## FEDERIC

il mio programma per le sanzioni usa codice 8906 e la sanzione e' riportata nella sezione erario, puo' essere questo l'errore? ciao

----------


## ilariuccia

> il mio programma per le sanzioni usa codice 8906 e la sanzione e' riportata nella sezione erario, puo' essere questo l'errore? ciao

  ma se il tributo e' del comune perche' la sanzione dovrebbe andare all' Erario? 
grazie

----------


## FEDERIC

perche' e' il codice per sanzioni sostituto di imposta? boh misteri del modello f24, sentiamo cosa ne pensano i colleghi.. ciao

----------


## Maior

Ci ho ribattuto il naso stasera perché ad un cliente l'home banking dava problemi sul codice 8903. 
Effettivamente avevano ragione programma (che mi aveva proposto codice 8906 per add. reg./com.) e home banking: in quanto sostituto il datore di lavoro versa tutto con codice 8906, come era stato già definito in questo post.  
Per il prossimo che ci batterà il naso.  :Smile:

----------

